# Can Scorpions regenerate Their stingers?N/P



## grockl (Sep 5, 2004)

12345678910


----------



## David_F (Sep 5, 2004)

I don't believe they can.


----------



## errit (Sep 5, 2004)

No, the only option for them is surgical replacement.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Sep 5, 2004)

maybe after a molt? not to sure.


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 5, 2004)

they can regenerate the end of the stinger after a few moults (the aculeus)  but i dont think the venom glands can be regenerated


----------



## Tityus (Sep 5, 2004)

A finger yes see website from Boris F. Striffler  the stinger


----------



## leiurus (Sep 5, 2004)

Maybe after a few molts?


----------



## grockl (Sep 6, 2004)

*So thats a resounding maybe!*

This is the first time I have encountered a Scorpion lacking it's stinger. It is eating so I'm holding out hope that it can regenerate over several molts. It would make sense that it should be able to. It appears that it is not a common problem. As there are few responses. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 6, 2004)

But...if your scorpion is and adult or sub-adult regeneration wil not happen as they don't molt once reaching maturity and if it is a sub-adult it is doubtful regeneration would occur as there would not be enough time.

John
];')


----------

